# problem people at z31.com no help



## WhiteHawk04 (Apr 25, 2004)

Ok i have a z31t and i did and replaced the engine i hade no idea what i was doing but it runs now.... the problems is that when its not in gear i can rev the piss out of it all the way to redline, but when i put it in gear to drive it it runs fine til it hits 1900 rpm at which point it acts like that is the red line i hace already replaced the mass which z31.com said was the problem but it still doesnt work i cant make it rev over 1900 while in gear.... and help would be greatly appreciated i am soo agrivated....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Some odd thing with your trans computer perhaps. I don't know much about the automatic cars.


----------



## WhiteHawk04 (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh sorry i want more clear its the 5speed AE does that give you anymore ideas????


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Okay then probably something wrong with the vehicle speed sensor. It tells the ECU how fast the car is moving. Try disconnecting the speedo cable from the trans and see how the car behaves. Does your car have the digital guages or the analog?


----------



## WhiteHawk04 (Apr 25, 2004)

My car has the digital gages it reads speed fine its just when it hits 1900 rpm it sorta dies the engine stays running but you have to push the clutch and let off before the throtle will work again... it also doesnt matter what gear your in still 1900 i can take it up to like 55 in 5th gear....


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

WhiteHawk04 said:


> Ok i have a z31t and i did and replaced the engine i hade no idea what i was doing but it runs now.... the problems is that when its not in gear i can rev the piss out of it all the way to redline, but when i put it in gear to drive it it runs fine til it hits 1900 rpm at which point it acts like that is the red line i hace already replaced the mass which z31.com said was the problem but it still doesnt work i cant make it rev over 1900 while in gear.... and help would be greatly appreciated i am soo agrivated....


I think your MAF wiring could be messed up.

Mike


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> I think your MAF wiring could be messed up.
> 
> Mike


So only under load then. That's something I forgot about.  Yeah maybe the hotwire isn't receiving it's full voltage , but the ECU thinks it is , and thinks the MAF is maxed out at 1900 rpm. Wow , that sucks.


----------



## WhiteHawk04 (Apr 25, 2004)

thanks ya'll are lots more help then the jerks at z31.com, so you think maybe if i clean my connectors or mabe splice in a new conector it might work????


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

clean the connectors yes...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

WhiteHawk04 said:


> thanks ya'll are lots more help then the jerks at z31.com, so you think maybe if i clean my connectors or mabe splice in a new conector it might work????


Try cleaning first , never hurts. Where the MAF is , it can pick up a lot of dirt in the connector. Save splicing wiring for last , if it's done wrong it can cause the same effect you have now. Unusual for wiring to go bad unless it was exposed to extremes of heat and moved around a lot.


----------



## WhiteHawk04 (Apr 25, 2004)

lol probably dumb question but if i cant get the thing to work is there anyway i can maybe disable it or some thing this really seems to be a problem spot on these cars i already had to change it on my 86 nonturbo as well....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

WhiteHawk04 said:


> lol probably dumb question but if i cant get the thing to work is there anyway i can maybe disable it or some thing this really seems to be a problem spot on these cars i already had to change it on my 86 nonturbo as well....


The ECU needs the MAF to accurately determine the amount of fuel to spray into the engine in order for it to run properly. I suppose you could always convert to a speed/density system , but that would require complete ECU and wiring and sensor replacement. I don't think you want to go through what that would involve. Not to mention such a system is not as mod friendly. MAF systems can handle any level of mods without upgrades being required to the ECU or sensors for quite a while , typically. The Zs ECU and sensors should be able to handle right about 300 Hp before any sort of upgrades is required.

Just clean up the MAF wiring , get a manual , do some testing on the MAF itself , make sure it's not bad. It shouldn't be too hard to get that back in order , so don't get discouraged.


----------



## s14alex (May 7, 2004)

This sounds like a major boost leak to me. check your piping. I had the 
*exact* problem with my buddy's s13 w/sr20. 

Found the leak, car hauled ass all the way to redline.


----------

